
Badger vs. LMDB vs. BoltDB: Benchmarking Key-Value Databases in Golang - mrjn
https://blog.dgraph.io/post/badger-lmdb-boltdb/
======
ngrilly
Badger stores keys in a LSM tree and values in a separate log file. Bagder's
launch post mentions B+ trees as a viable alternative to LSM trees,
considering the recent random write performance improvements of SSDs.

This sounds similar to how PostgreSQL stores data. PostgreSQL uses heap-
organized table (unlike MySQL/InnoDB which uses index-organized table), where
values are stored in a heap, and each index is stored in a B+ tree containing
keys and pointer to the values in the heap.

------
mrjn
All the benchmarking code and log is located here: [https://github.com/dgraph-
io/badger-bench](https://github.com/dgraph-io/badger-bench)

